# Robert Candlish



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 3, 2007)

Robert S. Candlish, Scottish Presbyterian (March 23, 1807 -- October 19, 1873) was one of the "Disruption Worthies" and one of Scotland's finest 19th century preachers. He is well known for his commentary on Genesis among other writings. More on his life and works can be found here.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 3, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Robert S. Candlish, Scottish Presbyterian (March 23, 1807 -- October 19, 1873) was one of the "Disruption Worthies" and one of Scotland's finest 19th century preachers. He is well known for his commentary on Genesis among other writings. More on his life and works can be found here.



His commentary (Geneva series, BoT) on 1 John is quite good and convicting.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 22, 2007)

Robert Candlish was born two hundred years ago on March 23, 1807.


----------

